# City of Dead Sorcerer



## c3zz4rr (Jan 29, 2012)

> It's 2030, 16 years after the discovery of the mysterious substance, SDEO1 (Mana). Now, it's the Magic Age.



So far the story is definitely intriguing, while keeping a mysterious element to it. It's about a detective who's investigating crimes committed with banned magic.
I gotta say I'm really impressed with all the gadgets and innovations based on magic that this author has thought up so far in the webcomic

*Note*: This is a Korean webcomic, so it's in full COLOR and published online and you also read from left to right.

You could read hq chapters HERE


If you're still not convinced to read this then this surely will change your mind


Nike ad ftw


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 29, 2012)

pretty damn good. have been keeping up with this makes up for the lack of black wind and chaser on egs. but only 4 chapters so who knows.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 29, 2012)

gumby2ms said:


> pretty damn good. have been keeping up with this makes up for the lack of black wind and chaser on egs. but only 4 chapters so who knows.



well there's 7 chapters out on naver and so far all of them have a 9.9 rating from readers, so hopefully that's a sign that this series is gonna be around for a while.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 4, 2012)

chapter five


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 5, 2012)

chapter six

Hopefully somebody replies cuz otherwise i might leave this thread for dead


----------



## Hustler (Feb 5, 2012)

No!

I'm enjoying this so keep updating please


----------



## BlaZeR (Feb 6, 2012)

art looks real similar to tower of god, unless all manwhas like this are drawn similarly


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 7, 2012)

I like what this series manages to do in the story telling with little scenery but very clean lines. It works with that futuristic feel quite nicely. I also like that classic law versus a vigilante story in this different kind of setting. Not quite sure what to make of the Robe with that case of the girl and his stepping in too late. But that’s a good thing to see how he deals with this failing. Or even if he considers it as such.


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 7, 2012)

most webcomics tend to look similar because they aren't drawn on paper. but it doesn't mean they all look alike. look @ magician if you really want to see art diversity. love the infrastructure/setting development for this series.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 14, 2012)

I also need a flower recommendation. D: Was it not suicide because she didn't wear her shoes? I've seen that in a case or two before but I don't know if that's what he was pointing out.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 14, 2012)

I thought the shoes belonged to someone else


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 14, 2012)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I also need a flower recommendation. D: Was it not suicide because she didn't wear her shoes? I've seen that in a case or two before but I don't know if that's what he was pointing out.



Yeah i think that what he meant is that she was coerced into throwing herself or that maybe she was running from somebody when she got inside and decided to kill herself instead of being captured by the one following her. 

I believe the reason why the detective said crimson robe is not a hero is because he thinks the girl was forced or scared into committing suicide.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 15, 2012)

chapter 8

Crimson robe is a fucking badass mofo....he really has potential to be a good antihero.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder who was in the house? Maybe the same person who killed crimson robe's lil sister? (neah this seems too farfetched)


----------



## Tangible (Mar 3, 2012)

Been getting into this series lately. I check the RAW when it comes out every week. Hopefully the scan team sticks with this and it gains some popularity similarly to way that Tower of God did.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 3, 2012)

i'd like it to gain popularity as well 
cop noir, nicely crafted environment, aristocratic pricks, badass magic. it's a fun combo.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 5, 2012)

Doing a good job of showing us just a little bit more of Crimson’s background as the chapters go by. I do love the simple but effective humor. The red eyes and the sudden declaration of going to sleep. xD I somehow doubt it is something as simple as the murderer himself selling the item. Maybe he tossed it and someone else found it to sell.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 20, 2012)

chapter 11
and
chapter 12

Curent arc just finished and boy oh boy, is it just me or does this webtoon continue to improve and impress.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 21, 2012)

Just finished 11 last night .

Man that's an interesting pyscho . It's definitely getting better , glad I picked it up.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 21, 2012)

Manga let the girl die without showing her porn damn. 
+20 for class
-20 cause i wanted to see that porn


----------



## Nao (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow, really interesting story, enjoyable art and nice setting.  
Looking forward for more!


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 22, 2012)

Btw, you definitely know this is an accurate rendition of the future when it's 2030 and Blizzard has just released the beta version to Diablo 5


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 25, 2012)

Great seeing the murderer caught and the way the interrogation went, wow. Making use of the mass fear involved with Crimson Robe to get a guy he already called a coward to confess. Plus on top of that the little bit of added terror and bringing down the Robe. Kim did it all perfectly and I look forward to seeing how they indirectly deal with each other in the future.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 25, 2012)

new chapter, not really a chapter more like a question and answer with the author.

Chapter 10

So the bully wasn't such a bad guy afterall.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 27, 2012)

And now for a new storyline, chapters 14 and 15 are now out:
Chapter 167


*Spoiler*: __ 



I would love to see a reverse harem series like the dad was watching. xD And speaking of changing up the usual formula, I like this different take on the country bumpkin coming to the city story. Looks like these two who have separated themselves from everyone else really do have magic like Crimson Robe does.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Apr 1, 2012)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> And now for a new storyline, chapters 14 and 15 are now out:
> Ch.127
> 
> 
> ...




Well, i don't know about a reverse harem, seeing that I'm a dude, but a harem for crimson robe would be cool xD. 

I think the father is actually a very powerful mage, or at least he knows a lot about magic, seeing that his talisman is pretty damn powerful. Maybe the reason he's living in the mountains is that he's afraid that the people who killed Crimson Robe's sister will kill his son too if he ever we're to be found out in the city.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Apr 14, 2012)

chapter 16


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shieeet, this chapter was creepy as hell. I like the author's idea of switching from color to black and white to make a more lasting impression of important events or to show flashbacks.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, it was pretty awesome seeing that part of the story with the splashes of red as the only color. It kind of makes me wonder if that was the real Crimson Robe or a copycat with his face not fully ever being shown.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 16, 2012)

It was a flashback? I thought it was alternate events happening at the same time


----------



## c3zz4rr (May 2, 2012)

Chapter 17

A new arc and a new interesting twist that the author adds to the story and to the detective. I honestly wouldn't have thought of the top part to be addressing somebody.Anyways, I like it that the author seems to be very creative and make interesting cases.


----------



## Hustler (May 2, 2012)

Wow this is some epic stuff


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 4, 2012)

The obscured face in the first part already made me question if it was Crimson’s doing. Seeing the note left behind made that all the more certain. But I didn’t think it was a method to contact Crimson, that was an impressive deduction based on just on the positioning of the initials.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 10, 2012)

Woot, three chapters came out, 18-20. 
Batoto link: next GT

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dang, the detective had a cheerful talk with Crimson. And calling him Chacha to his face, lol. I thought it would be some kind of zombie spell as well. But maybe it is something less extreme. Like, maybe some kind of thing that could just duplicate those teeth from dental records or something.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 5, 2012)

Is anybody still reading this? The final 3 scans for the Black Room came out. The title said "end" on chapter 33. I hope we get to see the action live though, as an epic fight should happen. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well it will be a slaughter until a certain somebody shows up and pitches in.


----------



## yo586 (Nov 4, 2012)

Link removed

Last few chapters very interesting as the story begins to flesh out.  I am liking the slow development here.  Who else is reading this?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 4, 2012)

yo586 said:


> Link removed
> 
> Last few chapters very interesting as the story begins to flesh out.  I am liking the slow development here.  Who else is reading this?



I am. Love the main antagonist, he seems epic so far. "Beacon" has been great, the battle between the two magic users is surprisingly immense.


----------



## yo586 (Nov 4, 2012)

Moglay said:


> I am. Love the main antagonist, he seems epic so far. "Beacon" has been great, the battle between the two magic users is surprisingly immense.



Yeah I like how they don't shy away from the deaths either.  Wondering what this black mana is and how the hermit is going to tie in to it all.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 5, 2012)

I thought originally that the hermit might train Chacha. I don't really see it happening anymore. The black mana is a curiosity, this webcomic has kept me interested in how this will all resolve itself.

Will the main detective die?


----------



## yo586 (Nov 5, 2012)

My guess is he will live at least till the near end since the story somewhat revolves around him as the neutral non magical viewpoint.  But you never know, doesn't seem like this fits in to too many tropes.


----------



## Morglay (May 17, 2013)

We are on chapter 49 of the scans now.. Anyone still following this? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



My hunch was correct.




I actually like the detectives, they are quite funny. Chacha is probably my least favourite regular appearance so far.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 12, 2013)

i'm still keeping up. 53 is out on batato. and i've read ahead in raws. flashbacks and character development for everyone. setting up for something massive on the horizon.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 12, 2013)

52 was quite funny. Cannot seem to find 53 though? It will probably be bigger than the beacons saga... I am excited for it now.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 12, 2013)

the flashback is bigger, its setting up to something ginormous. won't spoil but lets just say all the sorcerers and the like are explained.


----------



## yo586 (Jul 13, 2013)

I stepped away to let this current arc develop, now re-caught up.  Really enjoy the blend of detective and sorcery done here.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 24, 2013)

EGScans' Chapter 53 Webtoon format.

Main detective still cracks me up, whilst being intelligent and a general bamf.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 25, 2013)

Had no idea other people kept up with this until seeing the thread, I'm still waiting to see how C.R's training with the sage's son will turn out. Hopefully Raven won't find our Kim Hyunook, I still remember how he effortlessly massacred the magic department members and  sadistically killed their captain.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 25, 2013)

True, more than C.R's melee skills need a serious buff if he is going to beat Raven and the gang. I think it is a bit early to kill off Kim, I have been wrong before though. Just seems a bit odd to kill off the sort of M.C right before the final conflict. Raven is pretty hardcore though - a decent antagonist.


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 21, 2013)

Geez nobody post in this thread i wonder if i the only one that read this manhwa?

It was a nice chapter love how the main character is geting over his weakness.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 5, 2013)

Chapter 64 Jeez, that moment with the kid was intense.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 12, 2013)

Chapter 65 by EG 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Dec 14, 2013)

This manwa needs more love!!!

The detective is quite funny, but I really like the old sage, he is fucking cool and retarded in the same time


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 14, 2013)

^This manhwa should get some Noblesse fans too after all the autor did a fanservice in this story to Rai fans.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 15, 2013)

Missed a few chapters in between posts but they will all be on EG. This series is solid, one of my favorites. The Rai fan services was quality. Not sure why a couple of joke panels would attract Noblesse fans but I admire your optimism/trust in fanaticism.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 2, 2014)

Chapter 68 That fight was badass, a nice mix of martial arts and magic in my opinion. Also glad that there seem to be strict rules which apply across the board. I can't remember whether or not it was confirmed that Black Mana manipulation was unlocked via murder? All I can remember was Raven's monologue about C.R being as dark as him.


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Jan 8, 2014)

Chapter 69  Yaaay, detective is back, I really enjoy that guy. My reaction to the whole burial and stuff was like wtf... How can he die? And then it cracked me, or rather he cracked it


----------



## Morglay (Jan 8, 2014)

This is getting interesting, if the head honcho is behind an infinity shield shouldn't it stop him from interacting with the world? So he either has to break it to fight or can be ignored... I sense Jedi Mind Tricks inc.


----------



## Tray (Jan 12, 2014)

Bump   Bump


----------



## Morglay (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the bump Urek. Chapter 71. So yeah, incarnation of evil. Wasn't expecting it.


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Jan 23, 2014)

Well that was unexpected, Cloud guy is really weird, I want to find more about him.

Where's mah detective?


----------



## Morglay (Jan 23, 2014)

Ero Grimmy said:


> Where's mah detective?



Probably crying about how Op Rai is.


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Jan 23, 2014)

Don't remind me of poor Rai


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Jan 29, 2014)

New chapter is out ... I feel this chapter had like nothing going on at least the first half of it... kinda unnecessary, but oh well I need more flashbacks

As Nodt gets the drop on her


----------



## Yipjaapstam (Feb 6, 2014)

OK...so Raven gets his power from Crimson Robe?
Is it ever explained why he turns evil but CR doesn't?


----------



## Morglay (Feb 6, 2014)

Yipjaapstam said:


> OK...so Raven gets his power from Crimson Robe?
> Is it ever explained why he turns evil but CR doesn't?



CR is evil.


----------



## Yipjaapstam (Feb 6, 2014)

The amount of mindfuckery this series has is beyond belief.
Just who is the enemy, then? 
Is it CR, Raven, or Cloud?
Or even Detective Kim?


----------



## Morglay (Feb 7, 2014)

That is the whole point. The lines are blurred and until more is revealed no one is to be trusted. Except Detective Kim, he knows nothing and is just doing his job trying to arrest criminals.

CR is a murderer/the human avatar of evil, Cloud is a sociopath, Raven is a genocidal robot with feels stolen from the heart of darkness. I wouldn't class any of these people as protagonists at this point.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 13, 2014)

Chapter 74



Shit just got real  How small must Raven feel with that monster strolling around?


----------



## Yipjaapstam (Feb 15, 2014)

Forget that monster, Raven's face when he gets punched is the real money shot this chapter.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 16, 2014)

That was priceless, still with the amount of people Raven has murdered but is only able to generate a dagger with his black mana... This guy must be a genocidal maniac.


----------



## Yipjaapstam (Feb 16, 2014)

What's the monster's name?

The robe dude with black Zweihander?


----------



## Morglay (Mar 12, 2014)

Yipjaapstam said:


> What's the monster's name?
> 
> The robe dude with black Zweihander?



Icarus be thy name. To fuck is his game. Sorry had a couple of week break and missed some shiz. Chapter 75-77

Teedy bear dialogue is epic.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 12, 2014)

Chapter 75-77

So  I read the current chapter.
I finally defeated the unicorn, but how do you remove its horn? I broke every single blade I had, even chipped excalibur( that what I get for using a holy sword against a unicorn, I suppose).
The author shouldn't skip such important steps in his guide, any tips?


----------



## Morglay (Mar 12, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Chapter 75-77
> 
> So  I read the current chapter.
> I finally defeated the unicorn, but how do you remove its horn? I broke every single blade I had, even chipped excalibur( that what I get for using a holy sword against a unicorn, I suppose).
> The author shouldn't skip such important steps in his guide, any tips?



A baby's tears just melt it straight off.


----------



## Morglay (May 8, 2014)

Chapter 78-84 So we are getting onto the origins of the homunculi and their boss. Absolute field seems pretty OP.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 13, 2015)

Not been updated here in a while so 85-101 Well that escalated.


----------

